# Decal Satz Meta HT



## Queristmehr (13. Juni 2016)

habe einen Meta HT Rahmen erstanden und möchte diesen entlacken um ihn "raw" aufzubauen. hätte dann auch gerne wieder neue decals drauf also alle......
gibts da was zum nachkaufen oder hat einer ne idee?? die standard schriftzüge gibts ja überall aber der rest wie die aufkleber am sitzrohr werden schon schwerer

danke schonmal für ne rückmeldung


----------

